# Rogers 60 gb Bandwidth Cap-March 17



## vectra (Jan 23, 2003)

Is this trend in the future.....are they going to make the bandwidth evenually so small we will be paying a network fee plus a bandwidth fee? Is this a reaction to VOIP which they are entering shortly? Or Torrents which I have read occupies 25% of the internet bandwidth? Comments?


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

not "future", very "now". They will try to milk you out of your last cent, in any way they can, until they can't do it anymore.
Call them, protest AND be ready to quit or switch, and you'll get a better deal.

A week ago i call bell, determined to go vonage on their arse, to complaint of an extra fee they started charging 3 months ago, MSN Premium, no less. Pretty funny, 1st month they charge me 10 bux and credited 10 bux, 2nd month the same, 3rd month charged 10 and credited 5.(that's when i noticed the charge), so i called , they were super nice, apologize and promised to credit what they overcharged. some more friendly chatting, they reduced my internet fee an extra 15 dollars a month, if i committed for a year. i did (but before i did, i did checked the unlimited bandwidth thing). so i'm happy for now with those son of their mothers!

God i hate them!


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

They charge a MSN premium? tell me more, they auto bill me so I never get any billing statements, but if I'm being charged for a service thats of no use to me, I'd like to know more about this, so I have something to back myself up with.

vince


----------



## gundamguy (Mar 2, 2004)

Feel happy you dont live in the US, alot of isps implemented caps of 5-15 gb a month.


----------



## vectra (Jan 23, 2003)

60 gb is a hell of a lot...but we know what they are going to do....lower the cap as the need for bandwidth enlarges and then...like the cellular guys charge for extra minutes....the problem is we have no alternatives! Whatever happened to the Toronto Freenet anyways?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

since moving to shangri-la last april, the only solution open to me was this DirecPC - a horrible service using my expressvu satellite for download and a dial up modem for upload (avg. 26.4 KB / sec with bad phone lines in my rural area)

i have had a bitcap of 4 GB from the start

oh and now DirecPC is being shutdown as of June 30

now i am really screwed

no plans for ADSL at all for 2005 and Rogers stopped laying cable years ago about 600 metres south of me

i would kill for rogers hi speed again
u guys don't know how good you have it


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

WELCOME TO ROBERS!!!!! 

They have tried this before and a mass exodus to the competition ensued.

Laterz


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

Rogers is one sleezebag of a company... Bell is a lot better if u put up a little work


----------



## enaj (Aug 26, 2004)

Anyone know who give the best? How about golden.net?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

bell tried caps and everyone ran to rogers
but bell may follow suit now

for my money bell is more evil than rogers

rogers is just stupid
bell can do it correctly, but they choose NOT to
ergo, more evil


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

try mycybernet.net
they are my isp and are good with support

if i could get their adsl here i would in a heartbeat


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

If it makes you feel better, Telus recently started enforcing a 10 GB bandwidth cap on their home users. That's 10 GB for upload and download combined.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

enaj said:


> Anyone know who give the best?


Ummmmmm... oh never mind.  

Tempting though!


----------



## depmode101 (Sep 4, 2002)

a 60GB cap is very high -

again, i work with rogers and they tested to see how many people would be impacted by this cap and the number was less than 1,000 people.

you people have to pick an arguement - 
you cant complain that your service isnt fast enough if you dont support a cap of some sort - 

people use their home connections to run large servers or send out mass spam emails - when they do this, and they are in your HUB area, your service suffers as a result.

by putting in a cap, rogers now has the right to shut these people down and restore proper service to the regular users.

all companies will follow suit - it makes sense - 

i consider myself a high internet user and have only been able to hit 27GB in one month as my highest.


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

depmode101 said:


> a 60GB cap is very high -
> 
> again, i work with rogers and they tested to see how many people would be impacted by this cap and the number was less than 1,000 people.
> 
> ...


great point


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

gwillikers said:


> Ummmmmm... oh never mind.
> 
> Tempting though!


I don't know if the fastest qualifies as the best. Maybe in a multiple event scenario it does. And we all know who the fastest here is.


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

depmode101 said:


> a 60GB cap is very high -
> 
> ...
> 
> i consider myself a high internet user and have only been able to hit 27GB in one month as my highest.


I've hit 100GB once and have to try hard to stay under 50GB every month (on Shaw). Normally I have to take evasive actions around the 20th of every month...

I've never been cutoff - but I have had a few phone calls.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

RobTheGob said:


> I've hit 100GB once and have to try hard to stay under 50GB every month (on Shaw). Normally I have to take evasive actions around the 20th of every month...
> 
> I've never been cutoff - but I have had a few phone calls.


I had this problem before with Robers apparently they frown on more than one comp being used at the time from the same household, it turned into a yelling match between me and a Robers manager as it turns out I won the war I took all my comunication's business elsewhere, no internet from Rogers  , no cell phone from Rogers  , no TV from Rogers , I'm Rogers Free 

Laterz


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

At first, I too was bothered by the news of the cap. Then I saw what my monthly usage was...and stopped worrying (I don't d/l BitTorrents, but I do stream music a lot and my email traffic is pretty steady). At the rate I'm going, I'd be surprised if I used up 60 gigs in six months, let alone 30 days.

There's another angle to what may have compelled Rogers to impose the cap. Feed sharing. The spread of wireless service is making it possible for neighbours to split the cost of a single internet feed. Hardly legal, but I've seen in happen.


----------



## vectra (Jan 23, 2003)

Presently 60 gigs seems like a lot of leg room but..hey I remember buying a 11ci with an 80 mb drive thinking Wow! have I got a lot of storage. Times change.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

(( p g )) said:


> At first, I too was bothered by the news of the cap. Then I saw what my monthly usage was...and stopped worrying (I don't d/l BitTorrents, but I do stream music a lot and my email traffic is pretty steady). At the rate I'm going, I'd be surprised if I used up 60 gigs in six months, let alone 30 days.
> 
> There's another angle to what may have compelled Rogers to impose the cap. Feed sharing. The spread of wireless service is making it possible for neighbours to split the cost of a single internet feed. Hardly legal, but I've seen in happen.


I've seen it and I've set similar systems up with a G wireless router I've done as many as 3 Town houses running off 1 internet connection, I'll do anything to stick it to Robers. 

Laterz


----------



## depmode101 (Sep 4, 2002)

> I've seen it and I've set similar systems up with a G wireless router I've done as many as 3 Town houses running off 1 internet connection, I'll do anything to stick it to Robers.


your also "sticking" it to everyone else in the neighbourhood that you do it in too.


----------



## Bajan (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm not happy being capped but 60GB "seems" to be quite a fair limit. I haven't been able to reach this amount even with downloading a few x86 Linux DVD distros, P2P services and multiple computers connected.

Of the two evils, I for now prefer Rogers (even with their stupidity). Bell just seems to have a pact with the devil.

Oh well, guess people will just have to lay off the Torrents, Warez and P2P.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

depmode101 said:


> your also "sticking" it to everyone else in the neighbourhood that you do it in too.


I got paid for the technical assistance so it doesn't bother me.

Laterz


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

depmode - Not necessarily. If you have 3 casual users on that line, you won't notice a difference at all.


----------



## depmode101 (Sep 4, 2002)

> depmode - Not necessarily. If you have 3 casual users on that line, you won't notice a difference at all.


very true.


----------



## cutehinano (Mar 8, 2005)

60gb seems good to me. I use about 20gb per month right now with Shaw.

I'll be moving to the Toronto area in about a month and I've been looking at rogers. They seem decent? I didn't know that bell ofrfes high speed. Are they any good?

Thanks!


----------



## gruegoo (Dec 28, 2004)

If Rogers wants to put a cap, that's fine, I've already moved to bell. BUT one of the reasons I was pissed was that I don't feel Rogers did a very good job of informing their users of the cap beforehand. I found out through forums less than a month before the cap went into place. Couldn't they have at least sent out an email or a letter?!?!


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> since moving to shangri-la last april, the only solution open to me was this DirecPC - a horrible service using my expressvu satellite for download and a dial up modem for upload (avg. 26.4 KB / sec with bad phone lines in my rural area)
> 
> i have had a bitcap of 4 GB from the start
> 
> ...


You should look into DirecPC from its source, Hughes.com. Bell's version sucks because you have no uplink. There are a few suppliers in Canada that offer two-way sattelite from Hughes. It's expensive but when you factor in Bells pricing and a modem service provider, it's not way out there.

I'm looking at this option for my cottage.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

gruegoo said:


> If Rogers wants to put a cap, that's fine, I've already moved to bell. BUT one of the reasons I was pissed was that I don't feel Rogers did a very good job of informing their users of the cap beforehand. I found out through forums less than a month before the cap went into place. Couldn't they have at least sent out an email or a letter?!?!


Good luck on getting any info on upcoming changes from Rogers. For example 4 years ago a friend of mine here at work was on Shaw, his whole area was changed overnight to Rogers without warning from either Shaw or Rogers so for 2 days he tought it was an outage apparently this was normal, he phoned Rogers after 3 days to find out what the hell is happening then he finds out the screw job Rogers and Shaw pulled on him that now he needed to change his login and passwords and a whole bunch of other BS.

Laterz


----------



## depmode101 (Sep 4, 2002)

sorry for the length of this post:


On February 15th, 2005, notification of the monthly 60 GB limit will be communicated to our customers in the form of 
Frequently Asked Questions (FAQ's) on the Rogers.com website. The URL to view the FAQ's is 
www.rogers.com/ums-faq. 

A letter will also be sent to 1,000 customers who upload and download a disproportionately large amount of data 
each month advising them that they have been identified as high bandwidth users and directing them to this tool so 
that they can monitor their usage using the Usage Measurement Tool. This is a heads-up notification, not a 
disciplinary action.

In March 2005 a "3-Strike" program will be implemented to handle high bandwidth users on the network who 
exceed the 60 GB limit. The first strike will be a warning (Canada Post and email), the second strike is a temporary 
suspension of internet services until they contact us and the third strike is termination of their Internet services for a 
period of 12 months.


Q: How much is 61,440 Megabytes (60 gigabytes)?


61,440 Megabytes is what the average customer would use in an entire year. Here is what could be done with the 
service on a monthly basis prior to going beyond the limit:

Note: The Usage Measurement tool measures in megabytes. If your use for a day is below 1 megabyte, no use 
will be recorded.


Surfing Web pages(An average Web page weighs in at about: 40KB)Visit 1,536,000 Web Pages in a monthVisit 51,200 Web Pages each day Visit 36 Web Pages each minute, 24 hours a day for a month Email Messages(An average HTML Email message weighs in at about: 10KB approximately, or 0.009765625 Megabytes)Receive 6,291,465 Email messages in a monthReceive 209,715 Email messages each day Receive 146 Email messages per minute, 24 hours a day for a month

Online Movie Trailers(An average super-high-quality movie trailer is about 50 Megabytes)Download approximately 1,230 super-high-quality movie trailers in a monthDownload approximately 41 super-high-quality movie trailers each day	MP3 Music Files(An average high-quality, 128Kilobit version MP3 file is about 5 Megabytes)Download approximately 12,288 MP3s in a monthDownload approximately 410 MP3s each dayDownload enough MP3s in a month to create 722 Audio CDs (assuming 17 songs per CD @5MB each) before you approached the usage limitIf an entire month was spent downloading 60GB of Mp3s, it would take another month and a half to listen to all of them

Online Gaming(An average hour of online multi-player gaming uses about 30 Megabytes)Play an online game 24 hours per day, every day ( this would amount to less than half of the limit)	Game Download(The downloadable demo for Doom 3 is 473 Megabytes)Download 4 copies of the Doom 3 demo each day

Streaming Music (An average hour of streaming music at a bit rate 128 Kilobits per second uses about 56.25 Megabytes)Listen to CD quality streaming music for 24 hours per day for an entire month and not reach 60GB	Digital Photos (An average digital photo is approximately 0.25 MB)Send approximately 245,760 digital photos via Email in a monthSend approximately 8,192 digital photos each day via Email


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Just an FYI for anyone thinking this is a ploy by Rogers to force people to use their VOIP service. We are with Vonage. Thus far this month we have used 2123 minutes of Vonage service and our Bandwidth usage is below 5Gig for the same period.. We are consistent and I thought heavy internet users as well.
So, this is not the case. Everyone is bashing Rogers for no good reason for going after a few bandwidth hogs.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

FWIW, including myself I only know two people who would be in danger of breaching this limit, and that is because they use the internet as their own personal TiVo.

60 GB per month is quite a lot.


----------



## gruegoo (Dec 28, 2004)

depmode101 said:


> A letter will also be sent to 1,000 customers who upload and download a disproportionately large amount of data
> each month advising them that they have been identified as high bandwidth users and directing them to this tool so
> that they can monitor their usage using the Usage Measurement Tool. This is a heads-up notification, not a
> disciplinary action.



I'm kind of surprised they didn't send me a letter... I was easily doing 80-100 gigs a month, every month for at least the last year. They should give users the option of paying for extra bandwidth. I know I'm using alot, so I don't mind paying extra for it.

Funny side story... when my friend was in residence, he set some kind of student record by transferring 2 terrabytes (2000 gigs) in less than 2 months... makes me looks like a casual user  The FUNNIEST part of it was, none of it was illegal material, but the IT guys were (rightfully) pissssssed off.


----------



## TheBat (Feb 11, 2005)

Just noticed my usage for March was a measly 1,2 GB. And I have VOIP with Primus. I do worry that Rogers may trend the cap downward.


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

60GB is a generous cap. For those fleeing to Bell, don't expect for Bell not to follow suit, the two have always followed one another for pricing and speed. Bell is further likely to impose the exact same cap on their resellers. For those that feel like quiting, no one will mourn your departure. It is these heavy users that congest local segments. Rogers could care less if they loose every single heavy user, they make their money on the granny that uses 100MB of bandwidth per month.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Hey, ender78, that's "granny-ist".  I know a couple of grans who use a lot more bandwidth than me..... (although it might be their grandkids "activities" during their visits....).


----------

